# Making door help in corral style hog trap



## bnew17 (Sep 25, 2016)

Im looking to buy a couple
Of cattle panels and make a corral style trap. I have several of the dimensional permanant feeders but was looking to make a corral style to catch more at a time. Does anybody have any tips or pictures of how to make the door? Ive seen some with springs but i assume a good bungee cord would word? Attach the door to a 4x4
Post? Any help is appreciated. Hogs are ruining my feeders and running deer off.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 25, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oiMiM46yIcU

I like the looks of this corral style c trap and it doesnt need a door. Anybody have experience with this type? One of the hogs is about a 350 pd boar hog


----------



## riverbank (Sep 25, 2016)

I got a buddy that runs a trap that more hogs can go into after the door is triggered. He sets cameras on the trap and he's been doing it with the same trap for years. It's a big trap made with 8 or 10 cattle panels. 9 times out of 10 he only catches the original hogs that go in it. Only 1 or 2 times has he had more hogs enter the trap after the door was triggered. But maybe someone on here has more experience or better luck with it.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 25, 2016)

Me personally I like a guillotine style door with multiple bait piles inside of a large trap. We have caught big groups like that. Don't force the hogs to go straight to the trigger and set off the trap. They are nervous and would prefer not to go in but as far as they have to. Trust me a hog does know that something aint right about it. But when we use to do it what we saw with multiple bait piles was that some hogs would go in to the closest pile. Then the others would try to join them. They'd get to fighting and bumping heads and a hog or 2 would move to another pile. So on and so forth until somebody made it to the trigger and tripped the trap. Hopefully with most of the sounder on the inside.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's a link on how to construct a guillotine style door, however I would recommend making the door as large as possible (6 to 8 feet wide).  I don't recommend the root/continuous catch doors, you won't catch very many additional pigs and may end up letting more pigs out than additional pigs you let in.

http://wildpiginfo.msstate.edu/trap-doors-wild-hogs.html


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 28, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here's a link on how to construct a guillotine style door, however I would recommend making the door as large as possible (6 to 8 feet wide).  I don't recommend the root/continuous catch doors, you won't catch very many additional pigs and may end up letting more pigs out than additional pigs you let in.
> 
> http://wildpiginfo.msstate.edu/trap-doors-wild-hogs.html



You were right. I caught the big boar this morning ( saw on trail cam). He stayed in the trap for an hr and then pushed the door back out. Took 2 grown men to push the door back through. This hog has some serious power. While this design may work on little pigs...it can't contain the big boys.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 28, 2016)

Dang. I think he was talking about hogs running out as another hog came in. Hate to hear that he got out. He'll be a little wiser next time to.


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2017)

We've had some success with a drop gate. With one trap made in a circle with to cattle panels. Another smaller trap that is framed with cattle panel welded to it, sides, top and one end, with drop gate at the other end.


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2017)

This large boar was caught in our small trap. Baited with corn soaked with some cheap syrup.


----------

